# Tips on getting used to Dubia



## Teguzilla (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I know I'm definitely not the only one who has this phobia of dubias lol. I hate crickets and I've been highly considering starting a small size dubia colony since I'm only getting one tegu. I, however, can't stand the sight of them and I REFUSE to touch them with my bare hands lol. And don't even get me started on the thought of them escaping e___e

Long story short, I'll have my colony shorty after I pick up my tegu so until I get them, he'll be eating crickets, mealies, ground turkey, etc. I just some tips on getting used to them...something that'll help me get used to having to look at them in large numbers xD


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 6, 2012)

Put vaseline on the top part of the tub or cage so there's no way they can climb out. Some may escape but they're perfectly docile. You can use tongs to handle them.


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 6, 2012)

the smallest nymphs look like roly polies or sow bugs. perhaps you can work your way up with handling however you wish, although im not sure of what exatly freaks you out about them, so i can really suggest anythign specific. if its just the fact that their roaches, i hate house roaches, but warmed up to dubia very quickly. if they escape, they wont breed, and theyre pretty slow. the females remind me of hissing roaches, which i like. if you ignore their heads, most dont look like the stereotypical roach at all. except for perhaps the males with their wings.

honestly, if you can handle crickets, roaches are like puppies next to them. they're not as "leggy", they more resemble little tanks. and theyve never bitten me, while some crickets have drawn blood. they certainly do not jump! dubias are more like cows or pigs next to the crickets, which are more like wolves or hyenas. o.o


----------



## Teguzilla (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys  I've been watching more videos on Youtube of people handling them, cleaning their bins, etc. They're not so bad I guess...but I'm definitely going to use tongs for awhile until I get more used to them and then I'll work on getting used to handling them. 

As for what freaks me out about them, it's really the males...they're so creepy to me XD. The females are fine because I can agree that do look like big sow bugs lol

Thanks for the advice again and I definitely look forward to seeing how the process goes 

"dubias are more like cows or pigs next to the crickets, which are more like wolves or hyenas. o.o"

LOL everytime I see a cricket for now on, I'm going to think of them as Hyenas with turbo speed xD


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 6, 2012)

theyre definitely stinky enough to be hyenas.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 6, 2012)

My tote doesn't really smell, and it's overcrowded and long overdue for a cleaning. But every time it needs cleaning I've just been upgrading tote size. Just got done setting up a 36 gallon one. 

Honestly, I HATE bugs. Despise them. I had dubias for almost 6 months before I actually touched one. My local breeder of them, who happens to be a close friend now, bribed me with 25 adult females to send him a pic of me holding one. Ever since then it's be easy going. They really aren't bad. I use those latex free gloves you see people use in the food business whenever I grab them though. My beardie doesn't get food aggressive till he sees the gloves, it's kind of funny. I had a savannah monitor for a little that was the same way. 

I suggest staying away from the males if you're freaked out. They're just too fast to handle. I still hate picking those guys up to this day. But with gloves on its not too bad. Can't really feel the creepy crawly-ness they give off hahah


----------



## larissalurid (Oct 19, 2012)

They can't climb smooth vertical surfaces like hissers can, so don't worry about any climbing out to escape.


----------



## k1ngph1l (Oct 19, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> They can't climb smooth vertical surfaces like hissers can, so don't worry about any climbing out to escape.



They actually suck at climbing and breed extremely fast. Just throw in some Dog food and water crystals and youre good to go. I spoke to the guy that owns a Dubia breeding business and he basically said if they get out they will die within a few days.


----------



## Neeko (Oct 29, 2012)

The fact your saving money makes me feel great, the best breeding pet I've ever had Lol, bad climbers, don't bite, will die in lower temps. Oh Yeah the won't fly! And your feeding them a diet Not then eating trash and being gross.


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 30, 2012)

They don't fly, but they do flutter/hover. The adult males anyways. And they can flutter a good distance. My friend who breeds them for a living has seen males flutter across his whole kitchen. They can't gain altitude though. 

I'm probably one of the few that keeps them in their bedroom, but on some nights I can hear the males flutter across the tote into the side. I've watched them through the screen top too. It's pretty funny to witness.


----------

